# Animas Sports Weekend, 8th - 10th May 2015



## Copepod (Nov 9, 2014)

Dates have been announced for Animas Sports Weekend for people with type 1 diabetes aged 18 or over, at Loughborough University, 8th - 10th May 2015. Participant contribution fee £150.

For information, email sportsday@its.jnj.com


----------



## Copepod (May 8, 2015)

Anyone going? Please report back.

A couple of my real life friends, a triathlete and an orienteer, both East Anglia residents, are going, so I'm looking forward to hearing from them next week. Hope they get on well, having introduced them to each other!


----------

